# Help with Switching Values



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I have just installed a NCE decoder in a Bacmann S4. It's operating quite well but I can't seem to to adjust the CVs so it stops less abruptly. I've tried putting in more momentum and adjusting the voltage kicks but nothing seems to help. Any ideas? Has anyone got a good CV set up to cope with this?


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> I have just installed a NCE decoder in a Bacmann S4. It's operating quite well but I can't seem to to adjust the CVs so it stops less abruptly. I've tried putting in more momentum and adjusting the voltage kicks but nothing seems to help. Any ideas? Has anyone got a good CV set up to cope with this?


HI,

Do you use DeorderPro3 and Sprog3
If you do you could try adjusting the speed table curve and see how it reacts.
Regards,

Vik.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Are you adjusting CV4 ? CV4 adjusts the DEceleration rate. CV3 adjusts the acceleration rate.

Mark.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. Unfortunately a I am just using a iPad at the moment abandoning my laptop so don't have access to DecoderPro3. I have tried adjusting Cv4 but with little success. Something happened while I was messing withCVs and the decoder stopped responding! I had to reset it and now it runs much better. Still be interested if someone has a "killer" set of values!


----------

